# Yahoo- Gamma-Linolenic Acid (GLA) (ThirdAge)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

GLA (gamma-linolenic acid) is one of the two main types of essential fatty acids . These are "good" fats that are as necessary for your health as vitamins. Specifically, GLA is an omega-6 fatty acid.View the full article


----------

